# Fair Price for Rings!



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Guys and Gals, I have been making Wooden rings for a little while now, I have been making them for family and friends and giving them away.
I now think it is time to sell them, I still do the lamination style and I do the bentwood style!
Although I don't think my work is as nice as some I have seen on here and around the web, I think mine are very nice and everyone who see's them loves them.
I have tried to make mine at a price that is a little lower than some I have seen. 
I would like to know what you guys think I should charge? I am disabled and I get the monthly check.
It is hard to buy supplies to do the rings on such a tight budget, I make just a fraction of what I did when I was able to work, so this hobby is getting hard to do for free. I LOVE IT THOUGH!!
So what would be a way to price them fairly? I do not want to get rich just support my woodworking habit!!
I have uploaded a pic or 2 of some of my rings just to show some of my work.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

How long does it take to make them Bob?
Yours look like you spend some time on them, and are truly very nice rings, but people aren't going to pay hundreds for a wooden ring…
The only two I ever made took about five minutes to cut out, twenty minutes to sand and file, and the finish was a simple dunk job (a few times) in a bowl of rub-on poly. I was offered $50 a piece to make a couple for someone that saw them…
Don't know if that helps…


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

That is always a tough question! I am not sure how long it takes you to make one? I think you have to factor in the material and time into each one. One may be worth $20 while another may be worth $100? They look good though! Keep it up!

Nate


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

For just a plain wood ring I can get $20- $35. You have a lot more work in them. For that last one I would not start lower the $70….......Jim


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

75
75
85
75
125


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I don't think that you should price your rings at a lower price than someone else. Your work is great and you should be paid accordingly. Determine your costs ( time, materials, machine use), then mark up at least double your costs. That should be your retail price.

On another note, your rings have such detail and workmanship that you are doing them a disservice with your pictures. Don't use the backgrounds that you are as they take away from the beauty and detail that you do. Take the pictures with a plain white surface like a flat piece of material. That will really show off your work. Your work can stand by itself in any pictures.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

"........ your rings have such detail and workmanship that you are doing them a disservice with your pictures. Don't use the backgrounds that you are as they take away from the beauty and detail that you do…..."

I agree…..great work!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you all!
This really helps, I was thinking $40-50, I have told some people $25 and they look at me like I am stupid!
As Far as taking pictures, I never really thought about that, in that way!


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are so incredible! I don't see how you do them! so perfect and so detailed! 
i have noticed that a lot of great woodworkers don't dabble in photography!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I boutgh about eighty beautiful stainless steel rings of different varieties fro china ebay for about 8dollars inc del. Alistair


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Ok I have to ask, how did you get the metal into the rings? What metal did you use and what glue? I have tried several things and the glue always seems to delaminate. I drill I hole in the ring blank and then jam fit it on a dowel on the lathe. Do you use a different process? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

Black velvet, grey, off-white or other contrasting solid color are the best backdrops for jewelry…

Learned that from a fine custom jewelry lady who charged minimum 7500 per piece.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I cant answer your original question, but I hafta say….Those are some BEAUTIFUL RINGS!


----------



## AshM (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd say you need to take into consideration how long they take you to make and how durable they are. People won't pay much for something that will not last long before getting damaged or wearing out, and that is a stigma that is unfortunately attached to wooden rings thanks to the cheap mass-produced items available.
Yours on the other hand could last a lifetime with a little care and attention from the wearer and are beautiful to behold. A lot of time and love was spent making these and that is clear by looking at them.
I make bentwood rings myself and am about to launch my website to sell them professionally so I've done a little research on pricing. There are a few guys who sell them from roughly $115 - $200, and some from $300 - $1450 depending on the style of ring and materials used (some use diamonds). I have chosen to go for the lower price bracket to start with.

Hope this helps and keep up the amazing work!

Mark


----------

